# Scott Steiner



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Did anyone see Scott Steiner this Monday?

Do you think he juices?  

Better yet.  How about used Synthol?  For those PEAKS??


----------



## Preacher (Nov 20, 2002)

I'd like to see his AST levels ..
Damn, that liver must be toast by now .. I don't think he did Synthol though, dunno why ..


----------



## Preacher (Nov 20, 2002)

Although he looks quite natural ... ahum


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

I hear you on that. It's that his Biceps looked huger than ever this last Monday!


----------



## irontime (Nov 20, 2002)

OMG!  Who voted natural?  Damn I hope that was a joke.


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

I have an idea but I won't say his name!  IT, check out the HHH juices poll/thread!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow, I did not see him on Monday...and I haven't seen him in years...just been out of the loop I guess...don't really watch wrestling anymore..BUT that pic you included in your post is mad sick...I remember back when I was a little kid and would see him and his bro on wcw saturday mornings and evenings...yeah, he was big, but c'mon!  he definitely juices!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

Common!  He's as natural as they come!  Just like Hogan!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Hogan is a GEEZER!  I have a bunch of pics going up soon!


----------



## seyone (Nov 22, 2002)

damn, I haven't been watching wrestling lately. 

I would say that he is at least as natural as HHH


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't think he used Synthol simply because of the huge freakin' veins in his arms...you probably wouldn't be able to see them as well.  He is definitely full of so much sauce his "Big Bad Booty" is probably shrunken to the size of a dime.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is no wway he isn't juicing. he was never this big when he first started wrestling years ago. he got bigger and bigger,heck, he wasn't that big when i stopped watching wrestling 4 years ago. he's roiding, no questions asked.


----------



## irontime (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I have an idea but I won't say his name!  IT, check out the HHH juices poll/thread!


Ya I've seen that, unfricken real how naive some people are


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Damn those bi's have had some good juice!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

Well in this case, Scott Steiner is like Bye- bye  (rather than double bi-cep shots) in the WWE.  Too bad that his lousy steroids screwed up his ego, athleticsm and his mind.  Oh yeah, and his career.


----------



## V Player (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG....some people here actually like wrestling!!  I am not alone......*group hug*

Yes of COURSE he juices!! My god, when was the last time anyone here got that freaky looking on the natural?? So does HHH, Hogan, Batista (my absolute favorite), and anyone else that looks so huge. C'mon...they dont get the proper amount of time to workout properly. Yet they manage to look almost as good as pro bodybuilders? Puh-leeeze!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

If you dig into the sports section, you'll see I've started polls etc... on Wrestling!


----------



## V Player (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> If you dig into the sports section, you'll see I've started polls etc... on Wrestling!


You are now my new buddy.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2004)

has anyone seen triple h lately, I haven't watched WWE since it was WWF and he looks like SHIT!!!! he was actually fat, and he looks like he lost muscle mass, I couldn't believe my eyes seeing how bad his physique looked!! WTF is the deal?!


----------



## V Player (Apr 28, 2004)

I was reading in RAW magazine that HHH had some type of groin injury, or something to that effect, that caused him to wear that support hose looking thing I saw him wearing when he was lookin a lil chunky. I havent seen him in a while since I dont have cable, but yeah, he's been hurt.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

It's true..... It's weird how is  body went to "pot"


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2004)

I juts never imagined him so out of shape, I thought he kinda had more respect for himself as a BB to go out in his little siut lookin that bad!  I couldn't believe my eyes really.. its too bad wrestlin sucks nowadays. Hey Dave, I have all these PPVs on tape from like Wrestlemania 17-19, give or take a few that we recorded at teh time. My brother and I popped some in teh other day and it wsa so cool reminiscing bout old times! ha ha, we saw some Xpac and RoadDogg in some matches, some old school Rock and HHH matches, back when Kane had a mask for christs sake! now those were the days I say!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

NWO and Degeneration X and lotsa lotsa sex were the days!!!!!


----------



## section8 (Jan 31, 2006)

yes I think he juice's


----------



## brogers (Jan 31, 2006)

100% natural.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Look at Scott


----------

